# Burning Hedge Part 2



## BrentWin (Nov 27, 2013)

Now that I have the two ends charred it's time to fill in the middle. Keep the flame moving as the call spins. At first it will look like nothing is happening, but when it starts to brown, it will go pretty quickly. Here is a conventional light char on the middle.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1561_zpse3787c74.jpg

Lately, I have been going with a darker char on some of my calls. It doesn't look like much now.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1570_zpse0e6661a.jpg

But after a very light sanding with 320 grit and a few minutes soaking in the spar jar, the colors really pop.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1573_zpsd03b3f22.jpg

And here's a finished set.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1479_zps0dde5730.jpg

As always, if I haven't explained anything well, PLEASE ask questions.

Brent

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 27, 2013)

What....pictures say a thousand words!...or something like that. Brain just shut down. All you guys keep blowing me away. Next thing you know, I will sell a goldwing to buy wood.....


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome and thanks a million Brent. So after you char the wood you don't sand it? Goes straight to the spar varnish? I also agree with you on cooking steak never well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok it's 4 in the morning and 22* outside but I'm headed to the shop to try this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks, Brent! Well done. Tried any other finishes, or is spar the only way to go after burning.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 28, 2013)

Michael- Good catch. I do give the call a very light sanding with 320 grit, just to knock the black surface "dust" off. I will edit my original post accordingly.

Tony- That is just further proof that there is something very, very wrong with us! It was in the mid 20's in my shop when I was doing this.

Henry- I don't see why CA wouldn't work. On a heavily charred call, I might be temped to give it a short soak in BLO to get the color to pop. Then after its dried a day or so, go ahead with your CA. You might play with a scrap and see how it works.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 28, 2013)

All of a sudden...I'm thinking I need to pull out a 'pin' chuck and start spinning some wood just to burn it!



Have you tried any other types of wood and got the results as with the Osage? If so, could you throw out some suggestions on other species this works best with, and better yet...which don't?







Scott (where's my torch) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 28, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> All of a sudden...I'm thinking I need to pull out a 'pin' chuck and start spinning some wood just to burn it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The only other wood that I have seen burnt is cherry. It looked pretty good! I would say that any light colored wood that has straight grain and fairly defined growth rings would be a candidate. It wouldn't be good for call making, but I think that some interesting things could be done with burning pine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 28, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> The only other wood that I have seen burnt is cherry. It looked pretty good! I would say that any light colored wood that has straight grain and fairly defined growth rings would be a candidate. It wouldn't be It wouldn't be good for call making, but I think that some interesting things could be done with burning pine.


 


Was thinking Yellow Cedar, but the stuff is really tight in the grain....
Was also thinking Eastern Red Cedar, but the stuff is probably to full of flammable resin that once the flame was put to it....you would need a fire extinguisher!



Thanks for the toots!!







Scott (pyrography is fun) B


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2013)

Those are gorgeous. Do you have any that are older than a year or two? Because the osage is going to darken dramatically over time unless you stabilize it. I bet they will look cool too just in a different way. Nice tutorial!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Those are gorgeous. Do you have any that are older than a year or two? Because the osage is going to darken dramatically over time unless you stabilize it. I bet they will look cool too just in a different way. Nice tutorial!


 
No Kevin, I don't have one that old, I have one riding on the dash of my truck to speed up the darkening process. It's been there for about a month with no detectable change, but I will keep it there and see what it looks like by spring. Maybe the heating changes the chemical makeup of the wood? Time will tell.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 28, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Was thinking Yellow Cedar, but the stuff is really tight in the grain....
> Was also thinking Eastern Red Cedar, but the stuff is probably to full of flammable resin that once the flame was put to it....you would need a fire extinguisher!
> 
> Thanks for the toots!!
> ...


 
Burning ERC Hmmmm.....let me think. How would that work?

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/fire_zpsc15d36eb.jpg


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 28, 2013)

To further illustrate my point, her is a pic of the perfectly cooked steak that I had tonight. Sizzling on the outside, still cool in the middle. Beats turkey any day.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1575_zpsa2b28780.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok I got half way to the shop and realized


Tclem said:


> Ok it's 4 in the morning and 22* outside but I'm headed to the shop to try this.





BrentWin said:


> To further illustrate my point, her is a pic of the perfectly cooked steak that I had tonight. Sizzling on the outside, still cool in the middle. Beats turkey any day.
> 
> http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1575_zpsa2b28780.jpg



Can you put that steak in the "trade" forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 28, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Ok I got half way to the shop and realized
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put that steak in the "trade" forum?


 
To late for that now!


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 29, 2013)

I've used similar burning on ash wood and it comes out very nice. I'll post a pic later today. Gary


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Brent... going to try this this evening. 2 more question, when you are sanding are you doing this on the lathe? Also when you have the flame on, is this on the lathe as well? Thanks for the help


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 30, 2013)

Michael,

Sand all of my calls on the lathe. I start with 120 grit spinning and then stop the lathe and sand with the grain to get the circular sanding marks out. Then I go to 220 first sanding while spinning and then stopped with the grain. I go thru 320 when I am going to burn the call. I go thru 600 if it gets normal finish.

For the final sanding, after burning, I sand by hand VERY lightly with 320.

For the burning, I keep the lathe spinning at low speed. Burn up some scrap, you'll get the hang of it in no time.

Let me know if this doesn't make sense.

Brent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2013)

So you burn after the 320 grit?


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Brent that makes complete sense. I just burnt my first one.... It looks like some areas are burnt more than others so the char mixes in. Is this the learning curve portion? Thanks for all your help on this BTW.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are a couple of handles I made out of ash and burned them. A coat or two of BLO after that. The axe handle is sanded really smooth. The knife handle is scraped and rough. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 1, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Here are a couple of handles I made out of ash and burned them. A coat or two of BLO after that. The axe handle is sanded really smooth. The knife handle is scraped and rough. Gary
> View attachment 36117


 
Very cool work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 7, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> To further illustrate my point, her is a pic of the perfectly cooked steak that I had tonight. Sizzling on the outside, still cool in the middle. Beats turkey any day.
> 
> http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1575_zpsa2b28780.jpg


I think with a band aid I could save that steak - Too raw for me I need the middle a little more cooked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

